# AR9



## Rocknut (Apr 17, 2015)

Been looking at a 9mm AR9 for some fun. Good thing with this is you can still shoot at indoor ranges and ammo is relatively cheap. Anybody have one? 

Something like this


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

Just the ruger pc9 ..... similar I guess ..... I like it due to the mags are used in both guns


----------



## shot1buck (Feb 23, 2011)

I have the SIG Scorpion and it it is fun to shoot. Ammo cheaper then 223/556


----------



## loves2fishinohio (Apr 14, 2011)

I wouldn't call 9mm ammo cheap anymore, but it is less than 223/556 that the AR-15 takes as shot1 said.


----------



## Rocknut (Apr 17, 2015)

No 9mm is not quite down to what is was a couple years ago but I'm seeing it down to $ .32 per round that's about half of 556


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

I’m looking for 1K of 5.56 , 55gr FMJ for around .30-.35 round.


----------



## loweman165 (May 15, 2015)

Drm50 said:


> I’m looking for 1K of 5.56 , 55gr FMJ for around .30-.35 round.


Aren't we all. I hope it gets there in the next couple months.


----------



## codger (Aug 16, 2020)

Rocknut said:


> No 9mm is not quite down to what is was a couple years ago but I'm seeing it down to $ .32 per round that's about half of 556


Is that bulk price? Last time I checked it was still around $.40/rd for boxes of 50 or 100 which is double what it was last time I stocked up. I'm not out yet but its about time to set the loading bench back up.


----------



## loweman165 (May 15, 2015)

codger said:


> Is that bulk price? Last time I checked it was still around $.40/rd for boxes of 50 or 100 which is double what it was last time I stocked up. I'm not out yet but its about time to set the loading bench back up.


There's 2 reputable online stores I use alot that have Blazer brass 9mm for $16.50 for 50 rounds. Well actually one has Blazer aluminum for $16.38. Only charged me $11 for fedex shipping for 600 rounds I bought yesterday.




__





LAX Ammo: Quality, USA Made Ammunition | Lax Ammunition


Buy quality, USA made ammunition here! Offering new and remanufactured for cheap prices. Shop 9mm, 223, 380, 45, 10mm and more.




www.laxammo.com













9mm Luger 115 Grain Blazer Full Metal Jacket (Aluminum Cased) 50 Rounds


9mm Luger 115 Grain Blazer Full Metal Jacket 50 Rounds by CCI AMMUNITIONMuzzle Velocity 1145 fps Muzzle Energy 335 ft-lbs




www.midsouthshooterssupply.com


----------



## loweman165 (May 15, 2015)

Not the greatest price. Still twice the price of the good old days BUT I've held off two years buying and still keep shooting so I gotta buy sooner or later. Still not buying 45acp, still far to expensive for me to give up my money for.


----------



## Rocknut (Apr 17, 2015)

It seems like every once and awhile I'll find a cheap price on ammo. Right before Xmas I found some 45acp for my son. He paid like $21 per box of 50 shipped don't remember what sight though. Anyways I'm still shooting just not as much since my shooting buddy is on the other side of the US in the Air Force


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

Cambridge this weekend cheapest 5.56 was $175 / 200rds that’s .875 rd. I didn’t want to but I guess I’m going to load 5.56. I have #3 and Savage bolt in 223 that I load for. Got plenty of cases and bullets just didn’t fell like loading hundreds of Rounds.


----------

